
NYC Startup Launches First Ever AI-Powered Employee Wellness Platform - sarahkaren2208
https://www.myleon.co/
======
dangus
Looks like an HR CRUD app.

Where does the AI come into play?

What does the product actually do? Something about playbooks?

If a person thinks giving me an app to sign up for fitness classes is going to
stop me from hating my job, they’re naive.

But I can’t tell what Leon actually does, so maybe it’s giving out pay,
benefits, and time off.

